# Stomach pain on Whey?



## kdwa1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Anybody else feel sick after drinking the whey proteins?
Ivé been taking Optimum Nutritions whey for several months but now get pretty sick when I drink the stuff.
Ivé been doing about three drinks per day with lecithin to get the extra protein.Tks
EAS never bothered my stomach but has alot of carbs.


----------



## SRC (Oct 19, 2003)

I used Optimum's whey for 30 days and mixed it w/skim  milk each morning in a shake for and had similar stomach problems. I found that drinking some orange juice and/or green tea before or after the shake helped aleviate some of the problems.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2003)

I haven't had any problems with the Optimum Nutrition 100% whey, but I've only been using it for 2 months.

Hey kdwa, do you think this is what was causing your stomach problems when you started a second cycle of 1-AD?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 19, 2003)

Never had a problem here.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Jersey,Good question,not sure what caused the pains at that time,but when I started the second cycle I was feeling sick everyday.It could be either,not sure,but since I still get the pain when I drink the whey it could be it.
I need to experiment with different combinations of powders I guess.Tks for the feedback guys.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 19, 2003)

Sometimes I tend to get more stomach discomfort with whey concentrate than I do with isolate.  I believe optimum has more concentrate than isolate.  Try switching to an isolate and see if that helps.  It might cost a little more, but you'll probably end up utilizing more of the protein anyway.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks I'll check it out.Another thing I was thinking is that if we have lower disk problems,maybe we can easily get stomach pain as well,since the nerves are all connected.Make sense? Hmmm?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2003)

BTW kdwa, how's the Super 1+ cycle going?  How does it compare to Ergo's 1-AD?


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 20, 2003)

Excellent! Super One+ is smoother on the system and feel even stronger.But does sting in some areas so I only apply it to my feet and calves.I have alittle boy also so gotta wear socks all the time.Gains are slow for me because I'm cycling carbs to burn fat at the same time.Definitely get a solid pump.I love the stuff.Just gotta handle with care.
I think to make solid gains however you really need to up the calories and not be too concerned about fat gain.I have a bit of a fat phobia you might say.
I had the ON whey again today and no problem with digestion.Seems to come and go,strange.
Actually I liked the 1-AD but hard to sleep if taken late in the day sometimes and I felt more edgey.Libido is much stronger on Super.Check it out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2003)

That's great.  So far, I'm getting excellent results with 1-AD but I do want to try a transdermal 1-test.  Super 1+ is no more, so I might try Dermabolics.

I'm trying to lose fat also.  I upped my calories to do the cycle, and the first two weeks managed to drop about 3 lbs BF.  I've stalled however and maybe gained slightly so I'm going tweak the calories down a bit. I concur about the sleeplessness.  I fall asleep ok, but I wake up about 1-1/2 hours before I need to and can't get back to sleep.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 21, 2003)

Dermabolics is supposedly the same but a smaller container.I think the best thing about 1-test is that it doesn't need to convert in the liver as does 1-AD.I definitely feel transdermals are the way to go.
Some people suggest keeping the calories high during the cycle and cutting after which I think makes sense,otherwise muscle gains are slow.I lifted heavy today and had a great workout.I'm doing a slightly lower dose and extending the cycle a week.
also trying to get my extra calories from proteins.
I feel pratice makes perfect meaning that we learn alot on cycles and make the required adjustments to maximize the next.Cool stuff!
Oh yea,I plan to get some ab solve soon to burn the gut harder.Carb cycling is a bit tricky,I just keep tweaking it.


----------

